# Molly acting lathargic



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

One of my Marble Mollies has been in my QT for now 8 days and is acting kind of lethargic. He is swimming some , but seems to be hanging around the bottom and his fins are not open as much when he does swim. No physical signs of disease. My tank has regular weekly 50% water change. New water is conditioned with Prime. My chemistry is Amm 0, Nitrites 0 and Nitrates around 10. This has been steady for the whole time Mollies have been quarantined. Is this normal behavior for Mollies. My other one is as active as ever. They both went into quarantine same day eight days ago. I did add a few more fish the other day. They don't seem to bother him.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What did you add with the mollies in QT?
The mollies are one of the few fish I would recommend a little salt in the water for.They can tolerate full marine conditions,but you have to take the others in the tank into consideration,so maybe salt is not the answer.
In general mollies are active (like you say the other one is) so I would watch closely.Possibly one of the new additions brought something in with it(why it is good to QT),and this mollie is just not as resistant as the other.
Are the mollies male and female and which seems effected?


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> What did you add with the mollies in QT?
> The mollies are one of the few fish I would recommend a little salt in the water for.They can tolerate full marine conditions,but you have to take the others in the tank into consideration,so maybe salt is not the answer.
> In general mollies are active (like you say the other one is) so I would watch closely.Possibly one of the new additions brought something in with it(why it is good to QT),and this mollie is just not as resistant as the other.
> Are the mollies male and female and which seems effected?


Thanks for the reply. Both Mollies are males. The Mollies were in QT for eight days then added 2 guppies, and 2 harlequin rasboras. The new members added just yesterday. I have not added salt at all.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

OK I don't think the rasboras are real keen on salt and molies are one of the few fish I recommend for.
If the mollies are anything like other livebearers(I have only had swords for past 5+ years),two males is asking for trouble.If your plan is to only have males(nothing wrong with it) then 5 would be a good starting number.
I have had male swords that killed any other males unless there were more then 10!This was my most "unfriendly " male by far,but a beauty as welland ended up in a 20 long with only females(poor guy!).I would have to guess that dominance is the major factor in your one mollie acting unwell.He is #1 target,constant target ,and only target for the other male.If you think the well mollie is "safe"(I know 8 days isn't real long in qt and the new fish really put him back at 0 days),I would pull him to the main tank.
It would be best to place least dominant male in main tank first for a week or so(which may make no difference at all), but if he is stressed he could be ill so the risk is not worth it.
Possibly a divider in the QT so they can be seperated would help?


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> OK I don't think the rasboras are real keen on salt and molies are one of the few fish I recommend for.
> If the mollies are anything like other livebearers(I have only had swords for past 5+ years),two males is asking for trouble.If your plan is to only have males(nothing wrong with it) then 5 would be a good starting number.
> I have had male swords that killed any other males unless there were more then 10!This was my most "unfriendly " male by far,but a beauty as welland ended up in a 20 long with only females(poor guy!).I would have to guess that dominance is the major factor in your one mollie acting unwell.He is #1 target,constant target ,and only target for the other male.If you think the well mollie is "safe"(I know 8 days isn't real long in qt and the new fish really put him back at 0 days),I would pull him to the main tank.
> It would be best to place least dominant male in main tank first for a week or so(which may make no difference at all), but if he is stressed he could be ill so the risk is not worth it.
> Possibly a divider in the QT so they can be seperated would help?


My down the road plan was to have my mollies in a 29g tank. This was going to be an all male program. Here is what I was aiming for but am certainly open for suggestions(corrections). 2 Platies, 7 mollies, 3 swordtails. The 7 mollies would be 2 marbles, 3 black and 2 undecided. Sounds like maybe swordtails (3) might not be ideal. My two platies in the main tank now seem to get along fine with other community members. Thanks for your reply and suggestions in advance.


----------

